# STOLEN 3 week old puppies, Mablethorpe, Lincolnshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please cross post to help find these babies

STOLEN THREE WEEK OLD PUPPIES
Various Colours -Female Husky Siberian puppies
Missing from Mablethorpe Lincolnshire, LN12 area, (East Anglia) on Thursday, 16th December 2010

Just 3 weeks old and still on mothers milk. Stolen from their kennel between 1:30 and 4:15am 16/12/10. 1 pure white, 1 dark grey & white, 1 light grey/beige & white.

There is a REWARD for STOLEN THREE WEEK OLD PUPPIES's safe return.
CONTACT: 07714 347191 or 01507 478521

Help us find STOLEN THREE WEEK OLD PUPPIES - print this poster from DogLost.co.uk - STOLEN THREE WEEK OLD PUPPIES's Lost Dog Poster
0844 800 3220

Doglost is a FREE SERVICE run by volunteers
DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners
Reuniting Dogs with their Owners


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Were these pups stolen from outside kennels?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure to be honest, what I put is all the info we were given and asked to cross post which we have. Their were some lab puppies stolen not so long ago and I believe they were found by posting everywhere so fingers crossed these will be as well


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh how awful


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What low lifes, praying there found very soon.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor puppies poor mum... hope they find them soon


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

Stolen from a kennel? Hopefully the thieves will have them somewhere warm and in the company of humans instead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe!! just maybe - the person or people who stole em were worried that they were out in kennels at such a tender age! (husky or no husky) and let us hope that whoever has em has the experience to care for them!

Sorry! but no sympathy! if these pups were out in a kennel them the breeder deserves to lose em! 

DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they were in a kennel yeah maybe the thief stole them because they were sorry for them then.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen some kennels warmer than my house... any news?? Mum must be absolutely frantic. Rotters for taking pupsters at this early age


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a great shame I to hope they are returned safe and sound - You cant just break into someones kennels and steal dogs because they dont agree with kenneling such young puppies. (If that was/could be the case)!

I know people that kennel their dogs, and puppies go outside in kennels from 3weeks (including hairless puppies) their kennels are safe, secure and warm - they want for nothing. Just because people kennel their dogs it doesnt mean they are shoved out there with not second thought or human contact - cant believe that would be suggested on a thread where YOUNG PUPPIES HAVE BEEN STOLEN - away from their breeder, and dam - clearly in the hands of a tw*t who hasnt a clue as to breeding dogs, or the puppies would still be with their mother in the breeders property. 

----------------



DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry! but no sympathy! if these pups were out in a kennel them the breeder deserves to lose em!
> 
> DT


Ohh come on Sue, you cant say that you know nothing about the breeder, the kennels or how the dogs are treated!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My SIL's kennels are heated and quite comfortable without a jacket at minus 20 c. So you can't really judge on that alone.....Jill


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thats a great shame I to hope they are returned safe and sound - You cant just break into someones kennels and steal dogs because they dont agree with kenneling such young puppies. (If that was/could be the case)!
> 
> I know people that kennel their dogs, and puppies go outside in kennels from 3weeks (including hairless puppies) their kennels are safe, secure and warm - they want for nothing. Just because people kennel their dogs it doesnt mean they are shoved out there with not second thought or human contact - cant believe that would be suggested on a thread where YOUNG PUPPIES HAVE BEEN STOLEN - away from their breeder, and dam - clearly in the hands of a tw*t who hasnt a clue as to breeding dogs, or the puppies would still be with their mother in the breeders property.


You can have you views! BUT I have mine! and who are you to say that the **** that has em aint got a clue! That **** might be me DD! coz sure sounds like summat I would do!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thats a great shame I to hope they are returned safe and sound - You cant just break into someones kennels and steal dogs because they dont agree with kenneling such young puppies. (If that was/could be the case)!
> 
> I know people that kennel their dogs, and puppies go outside in kennels from 3weeks (including hairless puppies) their kennels are safe, secure and warm - they want for nothing. Just because people kennel their dogs it doesnt mean they are shoved out there with not second thought or human contact - cant believe that would be suggested on a thread where YOUNG PUPPIES HAVE BEEN STOLEN - away from their breeder, and dam - clearly in the hands of a tw*t who hasnt a clue as to breeding dogs, or the puppies would still be with their mother in the breeders property.
> 
> ...


I can say what the hell I like DD! just like you can! And if them kennels had been that safe and secure then the pups would never have been stolen!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am 99% sure that the puppies *weren't* kennelled, these puppies belong to a friend of a friend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am 99% sure that the puppies *weren't* kennelled, these puppies belong to a friend of a friend.


So how where they stolen then if they weren;t kenneled! did the thief walk into the house? Because I just happen to know of another kennel in mablethorpe! (remember I spend half my time there!) that ain't lets just say quite so desireable!
So apolygises if I am barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunno what the fuss is, this is a Nordic breed. It's very common for people to have these outdoors in kennels, uncle's dogs were very well cared for and had pups in kennels. I always said I could live in one of his kennels, they were fantastic 

I was quite shocked recently seeing some CC's outdoors in kennels but they were as happy as larry in them :thumbup:

Many kennels these day are like little houses, most people thin of kennels are something you see in a rescue, very basic, very minimalistic and just not something anyone would stay in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Dunno what the fuss is, this is a Nordic breed. It's very common for people to have these outdoors in kennels, uncle's dogs were very well cared for and had pups in kennels. I always said I could live in one of his kennels, they were fantastic
> 
> I was quite shocked recently seeing some CC's outdoors in kennels but they were as happy as larry in them :thumbup:
> 
> Many kennels these day are like little houses, most people thin of kennels are something you see in a rescue, very basic, very minimalistic and just not something anyone would stay in.


Yeah right!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can have you views! BUT I have mine! and who are you to say that the **** that has em aint got a clue! That **** might be me DD! coz sure sounds like summat I would do!


Thats fine, but you cant go round stating the dogs would be better off - You dont know the breeder. I would be damed hurt if this was my litter and I came across this forum to see such comments. I know many breeders that kennel puppies from 3weeks, and unless you see the set up you cant say if the dogs are better outta the breeders care...

I can say anyone that takes pups away from their mum at 3weeks hasnt a clue, its just not something you do the puppies WILL suffer.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I can say what the hell I like DD! just like you can! And if them kennels had been that safe and secure then the pups would never have been stolen!


I dont know because we DONT know the ins and outs, so can not judge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thats fine, but you cant go round stating the dogs would be better off - You dont know the breeder. I would be damed hurt if this was my litter and I came across this forum to see such comments. I know many breeders that kennel puppies from 3weeks, and unless you see the set up you cant say if the dogs are better outta the breeders care...
> 
> I can say anyone that takes pups away from their mum at 3weeks hasnt a clue, its just not something you do the puppies WILL suffer.


Then don't you knock me for my opinions DD! And do you know the breeder?
Tanya does so it seems!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

From what I've heard (so only hear say) is that the house was broken into whilst she was at the vets with an older dog, the mum was crated separately next to the pups.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then don't you knock me for my opinions DD! And do you know the breeder?
> Tanya does so it seems!


no I dont know them. Hence I cant comment on if the puppies would be better out of there or not, I would never judge such a situation with out knowing ALL the facts. I didnt knock you for your comment, although its abit weird that you would feel that way about puppies that have been stolen.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then don't you knock me for my opinions DD! And do you know the breeder?
> Tanya does so it seems!


Don't know her.... never met her, don't even know her name.... but a friend knows her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> From what I've heard (so only hear say) is that the house was broken into whilst she was at the vets with an older dog, the mum was crated separately next to the pups.


then is is theft then Tanya, and a matter for the police. One of us is obviously wrong here!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am 99% sure that the puppies *weren't* kennelled, these puppies belong to a friend of a friend.


if these were bred by your friend Tanya than i feel really bad for what i said in my post and i pray they get them back safely, at 1st i was thinking they could have been bred by one of the many crap breeders churning them out and were maybe kept in a less than satisfactory kennel....and the wording 'kennel' made me think of your average dog kennel..if you get my drift lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Don't know her.... never met her, don't even know her name.... but a friend knows her.


but they were stolen from the house whilst the owner were at the vets! thats shocking!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> the wording 'kennel' made me think of your average dog kennel..if you get my drift lol


This is what many people think of.

I've seen big kennels, with carpet, heating, radios, fans, cctv etc and long runs. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> if these were bred by your friend Tanya than i feel really bad for what i said in my post and i pray they get them back safely, at 1st i was thinking they could have been bred by one of the many crap breeders churning them out and were maybe kept in a less than satisfactory kennel....and the wording 'kennel' made me think of your average dog kennel..if you get my drift lol


Noush! there are a few what you and I would term puppy farmers in that area churning out puppies by the score! and if as Tanya is right by what she is saying that these dogs were bred by a friend of her's then I am the same opinion as you!

But somehow! I have resevations here!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> if these were bred by your friend Tanya than i feel really bad for what i said in my post and i pray they get them back safely, at 1st i was thinking they could have been bred by one of the many crap breeders churning them out and were maybe kept in a less than satisfactory kennel....and the wording 'kennel' made me think of your average dog kennel..if you get my drift lol


No, not a friend of mine.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Gob smacked here - no matter what plank or decent breeder bred the litter NO puppies should ever ever be away from their dam at such a young age - lets just hope they all make it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Noush! there are a few what you and I would term puppy farmers in that area churning out puppies by the score! and if as Tanya is right by what she is saying that these dogs were bred by a friend of her's then I am the same opinion as you!

But somehow! I have resevations here!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> This is what many people think of.
> 
> I've seen big kennels, with carpet, heating, radios, fans, cctv etc and long runs. :thumbup:


yeah right!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

My only observation would be why leave such young pups alone, particularly with the Mother separated?

I know needs must and in this instance, another dog had to go to the Vets....but if that were me I would get someone to sit with pups....

Lets hope they get re united and there is a happy ending!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> yeah right!


Oh so i'm blind then?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> yeah right!


why is it so hard to believe Sue?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> My only observation would be why leave such young pups alone, particularly with the Mother separated?
> 
> I know needs must and in this instance, another dog had to go to the Vets....but if that were me I would get someone to sit with pups....
> 
> Lets hope they get re united and there is a happy ending!


the voice of reason!
Thank god there is one!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> why is it so hard to believe Sue?


Maybe because of the person who said it!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe because of the person who said it!


Thanks.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

There is many reasons pups would be seperated from the dam, bitch having an infection being treated with anti biotics, so the pups cant suckle, the bitch being clumsy standing/sitting on pups..ect ect..Of course most people would get someone to sit with them..But if you need to rush another of your dogs over to the vets I guess it would be the last thing on your mind - who knows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh so i'm blind then?


well tbh SH ! lets just say its best you and I don't go down the breeding route! you know my views on breeding! especially from rescue dogs! I may get on with you now !" but I have a long memory and where you and breeding are concerned quite honestly I dont wanna know!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe because of the person who said it!


 whats got into you. I wont even bother to state what sort of kennels I have seen (well I already did), would rather not be insulted. I just hope the puppies are returned home safe and sound..Its all that mattes NOTHING justifies why these puppies were taken.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well tbh SH ! lets just say its best you and I don't go down the breeding route! you know my views on breeding! especially from rescue dogs! I may get on with you now !" but I have a long memory and where you and breeding are concerned quite honestly I dont wanna know!


Where did breeding come into it.

I was talking about in kennels in general, ah you know what fck it.

Thanks for the excuse for me not to bother coming back, just what I needed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

In fact I'd go so far as to say you are the very last person I would listen to when it comes to dog welfare! As I still have nightmares when I see the rats on Barney and his terrified little face! !
So lets just leave it there eh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Where did breeding come into it.
> 
> I was talking about in kennels in general, ah you know what fck it.
> 
> Thanks for the excuse for me not to bother coming back, just what I needed.


I take with a pinch of salt anything you say!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh for godsake, everyone knows my views on breeding, many of us didnt agree with the situation with SH - But she did not breed the dogs that have just be stolen - so who frigging cares.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Noush! there are a few what you and I would term puppy farmers in that area churning out puppies by the score! and if as Tanya is right by what she is saying that these dogs were bred by a friend of her's then I am the same opinion as you!
> 
> But somehow! I have resevations here!


i dunno what to think Sue just hope everything turns out for the poor little mites



Tanya1989 said:


> No, not a friend of mine.


sorry misread that bit



SpringerHusky said:


> This is what many people think of.
> 
> I've seen big kennels, with carpet, heating, radios, fans, cctv etc and long runs. :thumbup:


oh lots of my friends keep their sibes in kennels but tbh non of them keep puppies of that age in them and some of them have cracking set ups because how can you watch young puppies 24/7 when theyre kennelled:confused1:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> In fact I'd go so far as to say you are the very last person I would listen to when it comes to dog welfare! As I still have nightmares when I see the rats on Barney and his terrified little face! !
> So lets just leave it there eh!


did i miss something?? x:confused1:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

As I said before lets hope them wee pups are safe and well!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Ohh for godsake, everyone knows my views on breeding, many of us didnt agree with the situation with SH - But she did not breed the dogs that have just be stolen - so who frigging cares.


DD! I am not going to be preached to about the wonderful good fantic out of this world kennels that are out there!
Because for everyone of those that you show me I'll show you one equally as bad!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> From what I've heard (so only hear say) is that the house was broken into whilst she was at the vets with an older dog, the mum was crated separately next to the pups.


Well if thats the case..then thats very sad and I hope they can trace them very soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> As I said before lets hope them wee pups are safe and well!


Yep Gorgeous:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'm with you on that!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> DD! I am not going to be preached to about the wonderful good fantic out of this world kennels that are out there!
> Because for everyone of those that you show me I'll show you one equally as bad!


LOL For every good breeder you show me I'll show you 100 bad ones, doesnt mean there all bad.
For every good human you show me, Il show you 100 bad ones, doesnt mean we are all bad.
For every good rescue shelter you show me, Il show you 100 bad, doesnt mean there are no good ones though does it.

There is good and bad with everything.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

i think some people in this thread really need to give them selves a shake!!!

a litter of 3 week old pups have been stolen here and you lot are agruing over if you have or havent seen a nice warm kennel!!!

i have 4 sibes and a litter of 7 pups, all my sibes are kept in the house, that is just my choice, an IF it was the case that the pups was in a kennel then i dont agree with that, but that still doesnt give anyone a reason to steal these babies from their mother!

sending my wishes for the safe return of these pups and i will keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW lets stay on topic and agree to disagree that some kennels are good and some are bad.
Hoping the wee pups get home soon....Jill


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

husky said:


> i think some people in this thread really need to give them selves a shake!!!
> 
> a litter of 3 week old pups have been stolen here and you lot are agruing over if you have or havent seen a nice warm kennel!!!
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance here but I thought sibes were in crisis at the moment, like staffys, with many ending up in rescue shelters.

So why breed more?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

husky said:


> i think some people in this thread really need to give them selves a shake!!!
> 
> a litter of 3 week old pups have been stolen here and you lot are agruing over if you have or havent seen a nice warm kennel!!!
> 
> ...


I'll go along with that! was just merley stating that maybe! just maybe that the person who stole em did not see the picture of perfection that many of the so called 'experts' did! when it comes to keeping 3 week old pups in a kennel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

welshdoglover said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but I thought sibes were in crisis at the moment, like staffys, with many ending up in rescue shelters.
> 
> So why breed more?


I think maybe you have a point there!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but I thought sibes were in crisis at the moment, like staffys, with many ending up in rescue shelters.
> 
> So why breed more?


You could say that for most breeds. as long as the breeding is done ethically, with homes waiting - whos to say its wrong?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You could say that for most breeds. as long as the breeding is done ethically, with homes waiting - whos to say its wrong?


Them that run the resues but surely DD you will know that the Sibes are suffering more then most! The next staffie imo!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

right thats it!!!!!! break it up!!! we'll have no more bickering here!:scared::scared::eek6:

but yes sibes are in a crisis but its not the ethical breeders its the byb's and pf's who are to blame:thumbdown:....as ever!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> From what I've heard (so only hear say) is that the house was broken into whilst she was at the vets with an older dog, the mum was crated separately next to the pups.


Great vet they have there! the pups were stolen between 1.30 & 4.15 AM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Them that run the resues but surely DD you will know that the Sibes are suffering more then most! The next staffie imo!


Rescue will say irresponsible breeding is wrong yes - the ethical nope, as thats not whats adding to the already massive problem for MOST breeds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Rescue will say irresponsible breeding is wrong yes - the ethical nope, as thats not whats adding to the already massive problem for MOST breeds.


Columbo I am on a different wavelength now! seems them pups weren't kenneled! but stolen from the house! between 1.15 qnd 4.15 am now call me a numpty if you like! but summat stinks here!
I hate it when folk try and pull the wool!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It would be nice to have the whole story, but unfortunately we don't. Maybe when the OP has more info she can post it for us...Jill


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> It would be nice to have the whole story, but unfortunately we don't. Maybe when the OP has more info she can post it for us...Jill


Think the OP has maybe cross posted Jill! so maybe thats all we'll get!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Tanya, don't know if you're still reading this, but is this the same lady that breeds Shitzu's and what not too?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Just found this on DogLost
*The thieves have climbed a large fence and lifted the puppies over leaving mum behind.* Police have been informed. Owner is doing all the right things. Alert has been put out from the local radio. have given numbers for local TV stations in the hope that they will run a story. Vets are being informed, dog warden aware and as soon as photos arrive I will make up poster and flyers. PLEASE can all local helpers spread the word as the puppies could die without mums milk.


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Great vet they have there! the pups were stolen between 1.30 & 4.15 AM !!!!!!!!!!!!


Just a thought here, but could have been an emergency vet job?  
Hopefully not, I think I'd prefer a lie over a sick dog being added to the mix!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lincolnshire post says 
Husky puppies stolen

A SEARCH has begun to find five stolen puppies.

The three-week-old Husky Siberians were taken from their kennel in High Street, Mablethorpe, on Thursday between 1.30am and 4.15am.

The puppies are still feeding on their mother's milk and could become seriously ill if not returned to their home.

Two of the puppies are male and three are female. Four of the puppies have a mix of brown, white and grey fur while one puppy is pure white.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Broadways said:


> Just a thought here, but could have been an emergency vet job?
> Hopefully not, I think I'd prefer a lie over a sick dog being added to the mix!


that took four hours! I have had umpteen out of hours emergency vet jobs! you are in and out of there in nanao seconds! !


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Lincolnshire post says
> Husky puppies stolen
> 
> A SEARCH has begun to find five stolen puppies.
> ...


Oh! so they weren;t in the house then! least we have confirmed that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

So many holier than thou people around here! 

The story itself is very sad some pups have been stolen...we have no idea at all whether these dogs are better off, alive and well or in abusive hands possibly dead. The story is sad regardless of reasons for theft etc.

I never admitted this before and would rather say to everyone who asks that Buster was from a reputable breeder but unfortunately all wasn't as it seemed. Few weeks after buying Buster we learnt he was from a puppy farm...an evil place. Now as a rehoming officer for BW we find that we pick up the pieces from this kennel we bought Buster from.

We did everything by the book but being quite new to dog ownership we were naive and learned the hard way a few months later...I mean these scum even have a website...the little cottage, fake mother and father and toys were a smokescreen....Buster was shipped from Ireland. I hate them for lying but I really hate myself for being taken in by it. But you know what we all make mistakes and the event has made us better people...we wouldn't have become area officers if Buster was from a decent breeder as we would still be wearing rose-tinted glasses. 

If people ask we lie...I am ashamed but Buster has a great home...2 of his littermates were handed into BW a few months back so although he had a crap start he has the best life a dog could have...he's loved...hes trained and he is healthy. SH made a mistake in breeding Maya but I know she doesn't regret it as the puppies are lovely, they have super owners, the owners have all the support they need and SH. SH is a lovely lady and those puppies have had so much support...those puppies are lucky compared to Buster (and Millie for that) Daisy can in NO WAY WHATSOEVER be compared to a puppy farmer...she made her mistake and learnt from it a puppy farmer makes the same decision every time the bitch is in season!

Sometimnes it's easy to sit the other side of a computer screen and assume BUT we never know the person the otherside enough to bitch and comment, I form my judgements on people but when I meet them in person I feel like a PRIZED **** for getting my assumtions so wrong!! 

I work in a customer service role and via the phone/email I can often form a judgement that the customer is a total dick and then see them in person and realise I couldn't have been more wrong if I tried 

Sorry for taking the thread slightly off topic, I hope the pup are found safe and well as forgetting all asumptions made in this thread 3 week old pups SHOULD be with mum!!! 

***Cue abuse***


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats what it says.. Power of google 
Im still looking for more info


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a Sheltie stolen in 89 and it was awful. She was in the yard with my shepxwolf. Thought she'd be safe with her someone climbed on a car in the yard scooped her and ran. Keep in mind I had no gate to my yard, I called the police and although there were footsteps in the fresh snow there wasn't much they could do file a report and claim it on insurance...WTF she's my dog not my car. I put posters up within the hour at the nearest banks, stores, lightposts, called vets,shelters, dog catcher then went door to door. One house had many small breed dogs and a neighbour said it was different breeds every week. So I put my biker clothes on went to their door and asked if they had seen my pup they said No I asked if they saw her if they would call at my house cause I had my friends (insinuating bikers) out looking and the police also had the report. About 1/2 hr later my pup came running out of their yard. I think I scared em I'm 6 ft tall and not a light weight. I had her until she died at 12. So the moral of the story is get otu there canvessing NOW


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Puppys should be with there mum and i hope they are found.. says on Doglost that there may be a lead but they cant put it on site obv reasons.. fingers crossed they are reunited


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT - could you not get your caravan and get over to Mablethorpe,,,you could help with the search? Seriously you are putting the jigsaw together.....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> So many holier than thou people around here!
> 
> The story itself is very sad some pups have been stolen...we have no idea at all whether these dogs are better off, alive and well or in abusive hands possibly dead. The story is sad regardless of reasons for theft etc.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Daisy never said what happened was right, but she has dealt with it and learnt. These puppies (who are now over 2yrs old i might add!) are ALL loved she is in contact with ALL of them how many breeders can say that?

Mistakes happen, if they hadnt i wouldnt have the wonderful gorgeous boys i have now. These are the boys who many people shouldnt be alive who bring joy and smiles to my childrens faces, who whatever mood your in will give you a lick and a snuggle with you.

daisy's pups have nothing to do with missing puppies who i really hope are found a.s.a.p


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> DT - could you not get your caravan and get over to Mablethorpe,,,you could help with the search? Seriously you are putting the jigsaw together.....


T'is already in the pipeline Gorgeous! and yep the jigsaw

is almost complete


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is already in the pipeline Gorgeous! and yep the jigsaw
> 
> is almost complete


Im so intruiged (sp) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Now would that be ALFORD I wonder!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Im so intruiged (sp) :lol:


Nothing sinister! justhave a strange attraction to jizsaw puzzles!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nothing sinister! justhave a strange attraction to jizsaw puzzles!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Lincolnshire post says
> Husky puppies stolen
> 
> A SEARCH has begun to find five stolen puppies.
> ...


I thought the orginal post says all girls?  (Dont worry just saw theres two seperate adverts).


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I thought the orginal post says all girls?


Dunno if def says mixed on Dog Lost and Lincolnshire post Piccies on there too

Dunno if can do this but

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=26830


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> that took four hours! I have had umpteen out of hours emergency vet jobs! you are in and out of there in nanao seconds! !


Could of been far to go for the nearest emergency one? Our old one was >.<
Or maybe it had to have an op?
Idk, I agree it's fishy and most probably lies/crossed wires, just hope nasty things don't get said when this person may have been in the right 
I think we all know the odds though :/

Also, kennel or no kennel?
So confused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

I wouldnt keep pups in a kennel let alone one that isnt locked and has CCTV. 

Hope they are found but like others have said maybe they were stolen because they are kept outside? Or maybe some greedy git thinks he can make a few bob for christmas.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think anyones going to get the right story unless they know the people who bred the puppies and hear it from them or hey the thiefs themselves ! No one actually knows what happened, and it'll be like chinese whispers I think - the more it gets passed about the less truth there will be in it. The key fact, that i'm sure we can all agree on is that a litter of three week old Siberian Husky puppies were stolen when they should still be with their mum. Hope to god those poor puppies are okay wherever they are  x


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I don't think anyones going to get the right story unless they know the people who bred the puppies and hear it from them or hey the thiefs themselves ! No one actually knows what happened, and it'll be like chinese whispers I think - the more it gets passed about the less truth there will be in it. The key fact, that i'm sure we can all agree on is that a litter of three week old Siberian Husky puppies were stolen when they should still be with their mum. Hope to god those poor puppies are okay wherever they are  x


Don't think the situation could be summed up much better than this ^ :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

who would do this? can they surveive at 3weeks im guessing that will they have to be hand reared??? hope the people are looking after them  

look out for people selling them in 3-5weeks i guess and saying mum died at birth?  

any news?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Unbelievable yet probaly typical of this forum!!

I posted the day the little ones were stolen (5 days ago) yet nobody replied and not that many looked (tis in the lost and found section) yet somebody posts in here and everyone just wants to argue about where they were kept ect!!

Fingers crossed they will be found and that in the mean time they are being well looked after and have come to no harm.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

come on guys please don't turn this thread into a slanging match, 3 3 week old puppies have been taken from their mother. We have the power to help get them back by cross posting everywhere, the more awareness we get in these cases the more likely these pups are found. Puppies and dogs are stolen everyday, not so long ago a few Lab puppies were stolen and I believe through the power of the internet and cross posting on every site people could think of they were found, so please don't waste your time fighting on here, use that time to post on every site you can think of and help get these puppies back to their mum because without their mum they aren't likely survive


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is posted on DogLost...looks like the markings of the white pup and the blazed head puppy...probably about the right size by now too...

DogLost - DogLost - Lost: Various Colours Husky Siberian Male In East Anglia (LN12)
Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free

just in case someone can help!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not too good with geography but isn't that a bit far away from where the pups were stolen... although I don't suppose if someone was to pinch a litter that they'd do it on their own doorstep :confused1:

Is pure white normal in a sibe or is it quite rare ?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They do look very similar Hope someone checks it out


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> Is pure white normal in a sibe or is it quite rare ?


I was wondering the same great minds and all that :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> This is posted on DogLost...looks like the markings of the white pup and the blazed head puppy...probably about the right size by now too...
> 
> DogLost - DogLost - Lost: Various Colours Husky Siberian Male In East Anglia (LN12)
> Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free
> ...


does anyone want me to email them? or give me a email to send to them as I dont know any details. more than happy to email them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I've done a bit of jiggling on the picture ... it does look ... well  I hope it's not them, but with them saying the mother died and everything ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Has the original breeder been informed? As all the patterns on the dogs match and it just so happens that the mother died?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope I don't offend anyone here but what kind of person has a washing machine in the living room ?? Maybe I'm wrong but that's what it looks like unless this is a junk room or garage :confused1: Doesn't look very nice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Think someones on to it if you look on the dog lost link you can post poss sightings and someones left one on there referring to an ad on this same free ad site, just checked on there


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Has the original breeder been informed? As all the patterns on the dogs match and it just so happens that the mother died?


I've just rang the lady... she's booting up her laptop now to have a look.

She is understandably quite upset ... she said Christmas was cancelled in their house 

I really do hope this is it for them!

Happysaz, you're a star for putting that up! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I've just rang the lady... she's booting up her laptop now to have a look.
> 
> She is understandably quite upset ... she said Christmas was cancelled in their house
> 
> ...


Great stuff.

Did she say she would let you know if she thinks its them or not?

I would be heart broken if that happened to me so lets hope if these pups are hers that the last 2 are returned to her.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot to give her my number.

I'm sure we will hear soon enough if they are the ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I forgot to give her my number.
> 
> I'm sure we will hear soon enough if they are the ones.


Ahh okay. Great for contacting her hopefully its them and her long wait will be over.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well they will still have to go through a few hurdles yet! I do wish them the best of luck though.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone here but what kind of person has a washing machine in the living room ?? Maybe I'm wrong but that's what it looks like unless this is a junk room or garage :confused1: Doesn't look very nice


people like this!  does look like a junk / garage room


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

let me know if you want me to email the advert!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Go ahead TB. Just in case she wrote the address down wrong. I'd hate to think she's sat pulling her hair out trying to guess it. But It's a bit late now I don;t want to wake her by phoning either... even though she's more than likely doing anything but sleep now I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Go ahead TB. Just in case she wrote the address down wrong. I'd hate to think she's sat pulling her hair out trying to guess it. But It's a bit late now I don;t want to wake her by phoning either... even though she's more than likely doing anything but sleep now I don't want to chance it.


edit:

just emailed them a story abourt wanting a pup, said that its sad that mum died but can i still see pics of her..........obviously if they owned her they may have some??

will update ASAP if i get a responce, if I do should I ask them for their address so i can 'visit?'


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought they saying the mother died was odd as well, I don't know where Cheshire is in regards to Lincolnshire, but the thieves would be unlikely to sell them in the same county wouldn't they?

It's worth a look anyway!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I thought they saying the mother died was odd as well, I don't know where Cheshire is in regards to Lincolnshire, but the thieves would be unlikely to sell them in the same county wouldn't they?
> 
> It's worth a look anyway!


they could have friends down there and sent them to them to look after and sell!

ive emailed them just waiting on a reply!


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I do hope they are the pups that were stolen, the markings on the heads look identical! Fingers crossed for the owner!


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar (Nov 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed these are the same pups and hopefully they can finally return home. Please keep us updated, I remembered this thread from when it was first posted and really hoping for a happy ending.

Anyone have any experience with this kind of thing? If those are the same pups what action will be taken against the people who currently have them?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone know what's happening with this as I just checked the doglost page for an update and it's been suspended ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Anyone know what's happening with this as I just checked the doglost page for an update and it's been suspended ???


Doglost's website has been suspended, no idea why.:confused1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

when the page comes up like that, its usually a problem with the hosting
I would hope that the police are investigating this now, to see if they are the stolen puppies or not. fingers crossed that if they are the same puppies they can get to them before they go into hiding and get them safely back to their rightful owner


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in Lincolnshire at the minute there are posters up in phone boxes etc in Skegness.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I havent had a reply from them about a puppy, they might not reply as I asked for apic of the mum? Will keep updated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I thought they saying the mother died was odd as well, I don't know where Cheshire is in regards to Lincolnshire, but the thieves would be unlikely to sell them in the same county wouldn't they?
> 
> It's worth a look anyway!


From the Eat Coast to Cheshire you will be looking I would guestimate at just over two hundred miles! depending where in cheshire of course


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Bumping this as it's gone a bit quiet.

Just looked at both links again and there's a new message on the doglost site, nothing exciting but whoever it is can't respond to ad as it's under 7 days old but I checked on epupz again and noticed that the contact details are hidden... hadn't noticed that before


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Bumping this as it's gone a bit quiet.
> 
> Just looked at both links again and there's a new message on the doglost site, nothing exciting but whoever it is can't respond to ad as it's under 7 days old but I checked on epupz again and noticed that the contact details are hidden... hadn't noticed that before


yes I was trying to get their home address, they never replied to me, but ill try again with a different email


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no reply from 3 diff emails from the epupz advert! 

any news?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been checking on this now and then to see if there are any updates and tonight have noticed that the advert location has changed from Cheshire to Somerset, now that's one hell of a long way off the original location they claimed to be in so there is definately something very dodgy about this ad.

Hope the breeders are able to get them back


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

i emailed these people yesterday to try and get some pictures off them of mum and dad of the pups, not suprising i havent had a reply


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I think the people may have got wind of this thread, these puppies have become to hot to handle and as such if this is the litter they will not take any chances I am guessing - all you need to do is type in stolen huskies and this thread comes up - they can see people are emailing and I guess will be more picky as to who they answer enquires to. I hope for gawd sake that something can be done if this is them mind, just feel with all the publishings of this litter it may have put the theifs on edge!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I've been checking on this now and then to see if there are any updates and tonight have noticed that the advert location has changed from Cheshire to Somerset, now that's one hell of a long way off the original location they claimed to be in so there is definately something very dodgy about this ad.
> 
> Hope the breeders are able to get them back


hmmm very strange



husky said:


> i emailed these people yesterday to try and get some pictures off them of mum and dad of the pups, not suprising i havent had a reply


i sent 2 email and asked for apic of mum, then i sent another and didnt mention pics, not had a reply to either email. 



Devil-Dogz said:


> I think the people may have got wind of this thread, these puppies have become to hot to handle and as such if this is the litter they will not take any chances I am guessing - all you need to do is type in stolen huskies and this thread comes up - they can see people are emailing and I guess will be more picky as to who they answer enquires to. I hope for gawd sake that something can be done if this is them mind, just feel with all the publishings of this litter it may have put the theifs on edge!


i thought this to  i only emailed twice, 2 diff emails and 2 diff types of email, the person above emailed.

thing is they wont know who is real or not so maybe they will take down the ad or change it?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Surely there must be a way of the Police locating the IP address of the computer these adverts have been placed from? And the email address of person advertising?


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I've been following this thread with interest!, has anybody thought that perhaps whoever has the pups is doing the same??, as you know not everyone who reads threads contributes to them!, last time I looked, there were about 127 views and about 3,178 views to this thread!, so if anyone is thinking of doing anything, perhaps it would be best not to broadcast it beforehand however well intentioned (I speak from experience), the comment about rats running over a dog made me cringe, do you want to borrow my dog?, he'll sort out the rats for you, I really hope that the pups are found and re-united with the breeder, they have probably lost the bond with their mother by now, and I hope the scum who carried out this despicable deed get their just desserts preferably at the hands of owners who *care* for their dogs.wayne,
.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont think any of us realised, no one got a reply no news anyone?


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

these pups owner is on a husky forum im on - if you find out ANYTHING - PLEASE send me a msg


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Any news?

Found a couple of adverts...maybe worth looking into?

Found a number for the suspicious advert too.

Siberian Husky Pups in Chard , Somerset ( Dogs For Sale )

I will post the number up so if the ad gets deleted then its backed up.
07956665872

Maybe someone can pass on this information to the stolen puppys breeder.

Judging from this 
Stolen!! Litter Of 5 3Wk Old Siberian Huskys in Mablethorpe, Lincolnshire ( Dogs For Sale )

They are still looking for the puppies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive had a reply from them and have a nume & number, if anyone wants to phone and get a address and visit, they have 2 pups there only now, give me a PM and ill give you the details 

its also a different num to the one shetland posted thats on that advert.

also just been sent pics of the 'parents'


----------



## maverick10_1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, the Stolen siberian husky puppies, were my dogs first litter, yes they were in the heated kennel at the time, but only because ANYA (their mum) took her pups outside during the day as that is were she is the happiest, i usally took them in at night, but on the night they were stolen i had been out with friends and got home very late, the pups and their mum were all asleep and looked so piecefull, i didn't like to disturb them and as the kennel was hotter than were they are normally kept i didn't mind leaving them where they were, i did however check on them at 1.30am and they were all ok and present, i went to bed at 2am and got back up and went to recheck on them at 4.15 am to find all the puppies gone, and their mum going frantick looking for them.

neither myself, mum or the pups asked for this living hell to happen, i never thought that someone would be so sick as to take 3wk old puppies from their mum, and none of the dogs derserved what happened to them.

whoever stole them had to climb over a six foot gate to do it and was probably watching the house to see when everyone was asleep, since that night the perpertrator has been back trying to get my other husky's including the stolen puppies mum, and have even got them out of the house, even the police have said that they believe that my dogs are being targeted!!


as for all the poeple who think they were being neglected, you couldn't be anymore wrong if you tried.

everyone else thanks for your help!

Thease pups are still missing, i'm not bothered about the money just the welfare of the pups and anya's state of mind!

regards

Maverick10_1


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

maverick10_1 said:


> Hi, the Stolen siberian husky puppies, were my dogs first litter, yes they were in the heated kennel at the time, but only because ANYA (their mum) took her pups outside during the day as that is were she is the happiest, i usally took them in at night, but on the night they were stolen i had been out with friends and got home very late, the pups and their mum were all asleep and looked so piecefull, i didn't like to disturb them and as the kennel was hotter than were they are normally kept i didn't mind leaving them where they were, i did however check on them at 1.30am and they were all ok and present, i went to bed at 2am and got back up and went to recheck on them at 4.15 am to find all the puppies gone, and their mum going frantick looking for them.
> 
> neither myself, mum or the pups asked for this living hell to happen, i never thought that someone would be so sick as to take 3wk old puppies from their mum, and none of the dogs derserved what happened to them.
> 
> ...


I can only begin to think how hard it is for you at this time.

How did it go looking into the adverts?
one advert on EPUPZ looked very much like your pups.

I check add sites everyday to see if they have been put up.


----------



## maverick10_1 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi, i check out 30- 40 pet web sites every day, i put flyers up in a 20 -30 mile radius, i had it on linc's fm radio, even had a full page spread in the target as well as putting it in 3 other papers and they are on the bbc web site, i also phoned every vet in the phone book. the police are being nice abt it but they are winding it down cus they said that it's unlikely they will be Found, i was told of siteings but when it came down to it the people wouldn't admitt it to the police or phone anon, so the police can't do anything abt it. i've been told by a friend that their friend was told by the person who took the pups girlfriend that they had them, but once again they wouldn't make a statement to the police, so the police just went and asked the person/s who took them if it was true and they jusy denighed it, so the police just said there's nothing more they can do with that lead!! this is so frustrating, all i need to know is if the puppies are ok, if they are with nice people in loving homes i'd probably leave them there knowing that they are safe and well.
BUT as it is no one seems to know what has happened to them, i know of the persons who i believe took them, and they were having a great time spending loads of money at christmas time when a few days b4 they were skint!! i spent all our christmas money amd my mortgage money trying to find them and my kids didn't have a thing for christmas, it just didn't feel right, we just couldn't celebrate a holiday know the puppies are out there somewhere!
it's got to the point that we daren't go out anywhere, cus they are after my 3 adult husky's. Thease peole who i think took them knew we had the pups, and i hadn't advertised the pups at all, so it had to be someone who knew!!

i've got poeple answering ads for me cus no one will answer a msg from me due to the fact that i put the thieft all over the net, i'm still hopeing that they will turn up, but people have started to take the flyers down! I so wish i'd woke them up and took them back indoors that night as i usally did, the not knowing whats happened to them is the worst part of it all.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

i really really feel for you, my husky pups are now 4 weeks old an i dont know what i would do if someone stole them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Really Feel for you.. I couldn't imagine what you are going through.. Have just read through this thread and I am in cheshire if anyone wants me to try the add or email someone? xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Still praying that they are found safe and well.


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Im so sorry.Ive been following this thread and my heart goes out to you. I keep hoping the new reply means theyve been found safe 
Wish I lived closer so could be of some help. If there is anything I can do, let me know


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I really do feel for you, the not knowing must be the worst thing, at least if you knew they were alright and found good homes now it would at least put your mind at rest. My heart goes out to you it really does.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Its sad that you cant leave your house for fear of them stealing your dogs.

Do you have CCTV camera's up? And alarms?

If not...now might be the best time.

I feel for you deeply...its pathetic the lengths some people will go to in order to get some money, the barely ever realise the mess they leave behind.

I hope these heartless sad excuse for a humans are caught....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Ive had a reply from them and have a nume & number, if anyone wants to phone and get a address and visit, they have 2 pups there only now, give me a PM and ill give you the details
> 
> its also a different num to the one shetland posted thats on that advert.
> 
> also just been sent pics of the 'parents'





maverick10_1 said:


> hi, i check out 30- 40 pet web sites every day, i put flyers up in a 20 -30 mile radius, i had it on linc's fm radio, even had a full page spread in the target as well as putting it in 3 other papers and they are on the bbc web site, i also phoned every vet in the phone book. the police are being nice abt it but they are winding it down cus they said that it's unlikely they will be Found, i was told of siteings but when it came down to it the people wouldn't admitt it to the police or phone anon, so the police can't do anything abt it. i've been told by a friend that their friend was i've got poeple answering ads for me cus no one will answer a msg from me due to the fact that i put the thieft all over the net, i'm still hopeing that they will turn up, but people have started to take the flyers down! I so wish i'd woke them up and took them back indoors that night as i usally did, the not knowing whats happened to them is the worst part of it all.


did you see the advert that i replied to? i have 2 numbers and a name and a pic of the 'mum and dad' i could email you the pic incase they got it from you??


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for you - it must be heartbreaking. And also so sorry that there were such nasty people on this thread. What is wrong with dogs living in kennels.


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

So so sorry to read your story. Please let me know if I can help in any way - I am in Yorkshire but I'm more than happy to lend a hend over the internet if I can.

I can't believe the people who know something would deny all knowledge - it makes me sick.

MG x


----------



## maverick10_1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, i'm still hopeing that they are found safe and well but as time go's by that possibillity is becoming less lightly. the trouble is the police are scaling it down now and the puppies are so hot that the person/s who have them may have just got rid of them, (and dare i think it let alone say it), by fair means or fowl. 

i only hope that this is not the case.


----------

